# Skeeter fleet



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

On vacation next week (7/19 - 27) and plan on fishing just about everyday. as the title says I am a proud member of teh skeeter fleet with a 22' boat so I stay within 40 miles.
I will be chasing whatever is hiding under teh shrimp boats and bouncing from rig to rig catching kings and whatever is hungry. 
chip in on expenses is all I ask. 
Fishing out of Freeport 
Shoot me a PM if interested and include when you want to go.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Pm sent.


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

looking to fishing oct 5 I am on vacation for 2 weeks 9362150182


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

*fishing*

I am on vacation starting 10-3 r u going call me 936-215-0182


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*moved up*

No longer in the skeeter fleet moved up to a 26 Cat and would love to go fishing but this weekend is not looking good with building seas.
We are going to try it next weekend if weather improves so let me know your availability


----------

